# Tesco Diabetes Support Diet



## Miss_Melissa (Aug 4, 2014)

Picked up a wee leaflet in Tesco today telling all about their (new?) online support tool.

I've signed up and it looks really good! There's an app for phones as well for on the go.
Completely free, and a mixture of MyFitnessPal and Weight Watchers type things. There's recipes and stuff on there too but I haven't checked that out yet.

Quite looking forward to using it. I was ashamed that my first meal on it was 3 slices of takeaway pizza. For breakfast...


Ah well. I'll have to behave now because Tesco's watching me.

Anyone else signed up?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2014)

Tesco are good for Diabetics. They are doing things for us lot. During the world cup the Sunderland store staff were rowing to Brazil to raise money for Duk !  Good luck with new gadgets


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Aug 4, 2014)

It seems like Diabetes UK has been their charity of the year for about 40 years! It's fab.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2014)

The "Staff" are so helpful if you are looking for things. They do seem as if they have been doing it for Duk a long time


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi sounds good, can you sign up online and if so do you have a link ?, or is it leaflets only ?...Tintin


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Tintin don't know the exact link but tried- Tesco Health & Wellbeing, Diabetes support Diet.  Looks good


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 5, 2014)

Having looked at the diet I'd be a bit dubious. 

Cereal AND toast AND beans for breakfast? Large tortillas for lunch? Big bowl of rice with a little bit of meat for dinner? And then a whole sandwich as a snack? 

That's a blood sugar timebomb. If I ate that much I'd have to quadruple my insulin intake and I'd be yo-yoing all over the place.


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Aug 5, 2014)

I haven't looked at their recommended diet. It sounds fun though 
All the carbs in the world!

I've just been using it to keep track of what I'm eating. I've tried various other trackers in the past and they haven't worked for me. I like that it has Mood and Wellbeing trackers too; they make you consider the positive aspects of your life.

Here's the link for the log in/sign-up: *Click Me!*

(P.S. I don't work for Tesco. I don't suit blue.)


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks like a High Carb Low Fat diet.

Sigh.

Can't blame Tesco, though, as they are following the NHS party line.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2014)

Why on earth can't you just reduce calories if you need to lose weight Melissa?

Preferably reduce the carbs not increase em - anyone overweight is likely to lose some weight by cutting THEM down.


----------



## DaveB (Mar 12, 2015)

LittleGreyCat said:


> Looks like a High Carb Low Fat diet.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Can't blame Tesco, though, as they are following the NHS party line.


Hi. Well I do blame them. They must know that carbs are the enemy and because the NHS have got it wrong on this they need to follow more modern thinking.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 12, 2015)

DaveB said:


> Hi. Well I do blame them. They must know that carbs are the enemy and because the NHS have got it wrong on this they need to follow more modern thinking.



I suspect that they have even less idea than the NHS does; they once classified fruit juices as *low* GI.


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 13, 2015)

> They must know that carbs are the enemy and because the NHS have got it wrong on this they need to follow more modern thinking.



Why on earth would Tesco know 'carbs are the enemy'? They're a supermarket, not a medical centre. All Tesco can be expected to know is how to sell groceries for the maximum profit - understanding the fundamentals of the endocrine system isn't exactly on the agenda. They're hardly going to create a diet that contradicts what is recommended by the NHS as that would be a much harder 'sell'.

Frankly it's the NHS's job to catch up with reality but I wouldn't hold your breath - the prelims for the new EatWell plate seem to say that actually, 60% of you cals should be from carbs and I imagine healthcare teams will continue to be baffled that people who eat lots of carbs have problems controlling their blood sugar because no-one can quite get their head around understanding fat isn't bad.


----------

